# Making FreeBSD Portable



## StaticPhilly (May 7, 2009)

hello,

What I am wanting to do is create a resue system like system on a External USB HDD. The HDD gets picked up by most if not all systems as a standard HDD so i dont think the fact its USB will cause any installation problems. (yes i know its very optermistic of me :\) Basicly the system, once installed, will be used on many other computers. I will be using the i386 arch to maximise the CPU compatability. Most if not all the computers that i will be boot this system into will be i386 or AMD64 so the i386 archs should work on both.

My main problem i can think of, which is what i want help understanding is hardware compatibility.

Basicly i know im going to have problems with the diffrent display adapters, but this, as far as i know, can be resolved by modifing the boot configuration so im not to worried about that.

However, apart from the display adapters should i be concerned about other hardware problems that might occur?

can anyone give me some infomation on this?

thanks,
Philly


----------



## vivek (May 7, 2009)

Server grade hardware should works and most of  them use standard controller and network cards like Intel. But average desktop system may have problem with sound and display. Other than, it should work...


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

It depends on what you want to do with it. If all you need is a console then you don't have to worry about the display driver. 

OTOH if you make use of the new hal features of xorg, it _should_ detect a supported videocard correctly.


----------



## StaticPhilly (May 7, 2009)

thanks chaps,

yes i am going to 'try' and use the new hal features for gnome but its not a big deal really as its mainly to execute clam av and copy files for backup which can all be done via command line.

sound is not inportant as its only a rescue system not a day to day desktop.

thanks again,
Philly


----------



## lyuts (May 30, 2009)

Take a look at frenzy.org.ua. It is a good "portable FreeBSD".


----------



## Oko (May 31, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> Take a look at frenzy.org.ua. It is a good "portable FreeBSD".


I thought Frenzy was dead. Did you guys resurrect project?


----------



## lyuts (May 31, 2009)

If you are talking about releasing new versions, then yes, no work is being conducted on that. But the author is doing support. I mentioned frenzy because (I think) it is a good start if you want to create your own "portable FreeBSD".


----------

